# Anyone have a club in AZ



## Juli (Jan 18, 2005)

Hi all, Anyone know of a club in Phoenix, AZ or close by? Looking for other Maltese owners. Thanks, Juli


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm in Phoenix!! I don't know of a club yet but we should get one started.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Howdy.

3 Malts here so I think we have "enough" for our own club!!


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

Ok, this is an old post but I thought I would give it life again. I am in the Phx area and would love to get together with other Malti lovers in the area for a fun play day.


----------



## bruinkoala (Aug 18, 2005)

i'm about 20 miles west from phoenix!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I know these are really old posts...but wanted to see if anyone here is still interested. I'm in Phoenix too!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Dianne -- there are a few others in the Phoenix area too. MalteseJane lives in the Buckeye area, and I'm in Phoenix visiting DH about once a month (with the girls). CritterCrazy lives in Gilbert, and I think I may be missing a few others.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Somebody is in Sierra Vista (don't remember her name). But this is quite a drive from Phoenix.


----------



## Hakutou (Jul 13, 2011)

Hello Everyone! Im new here and I live in the Lake Pleasant/West Wing area! A play date would be nice!


----------

